# Bartending an All Girls Night Out (PICS)



## shiz-nit (Jun 18, 2011)

I am bartending tonight for an All-Girls night out here at my house for the wife and her friends. This is a trial run on some Sangrias I came up with for starters. 
This may be fun… me the only guy in the house full of HOT woman… Lucky me huh






Thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Jun 18, 2011)

This post is not complete without your address.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## uhmgood (Jun 28, 2011)

hey shiz , i know what a glass of sangria looks like , wheres all the women ?


----------



## desertlites (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm with ^^ him.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's the "Girl"-view!


----------

